# S13 SR20DET PARTS CHEAP!!!!!!



## Zadok (May 3, 2004)

Hey guys!
This is what's left from selling my S13 vert, and must go!

*SR COIL PACKS - $20\piece or $75 for all
SR ALTERNATOR - $50
SR 5SP TRANS - $200
T25 BLOWN TURBO - $40
PEAK PERFORMANCE TRANNY MOUNT - STREET - $40
2 SR\KA24E MAF's - $25\piece*

Email me at: 
*[email protected]*
Or you can give me a call at: *717-521-6889* Thanks again,
- Jason


----------

